# puppy hair style



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi everyone. Izzie's hair is an awkward stage. Her hair is long enough to fall down and get in her face and ears, but too short for a nice topknot. Any suggestions? I see on the forum some of your girls have such cute hairstyles. Izzie doesn't mind things in her hair, unlike my Khloe who hated topknots and hair bows.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

There are all sorts of clips available. Here are some.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks, Shama's hair is always so pretty.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Sometimes a double topknot works well- there's a picture in Karen's thread with the puppy pictures! Along the same lines, sometimes one on each side works better than one in the middle. Either way, stray hair will do ably fall out of the ties here and there during the grow-out stage but it's still contained a little better. Right now mine is growing out between us eyes because I completely forgot to request the groomer not shave there. Some of it just isn't contained, but he can see a little better so it's worth it!

I really like these Small Blonde Gentle Hold, 1 Inch Mi...i_glc_fabc_qOI4Fb14DWPQV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I use clear elastics too, especially for the first elastic when I do two. But I'm more careful because I accidentally bought a brand at Sally's once that caused really bad breakage. Now I make sure they're the damage free kind.

I have used the clips Shama Mama posted, too. But Shama's Mama shared a different set of clips that don't work as well for Shama a while ago and they are fantastic for Sundance! So I think clips depend more on hair texture.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I accidentally I deleted the link


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks. Izzie's breeder is mailing me some hairbands this week. I bought a couple of bows (for her holiday look). I am not an expert so it is not the prettiest. I just want Izzie to get used to having her tied. Besides I love seeing her face and it's harder when her hair is covering her eyes. I will and try two bands as suggested.:smile2:. I keep my Yorkie cut in a puppy cut because she always hated bows and a top knot but Izzie seems to keep her ties in pretty good for a puppy.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Can’t wait to see pictures of her cute hairstyles! 

Sundance came home around the time DD started doing her own hair a lot more, so it was kind of fun to do his hair. Now DD back to wanting her hair blow dried a lot but is struggling to make it look how she wants so she asks for help. Sundance doesn’t get his hair done as much anymore. I think 30 minutes of hair styling per day is about my max! I still brush him, I just don’t feel as motivated to get out the cute clips.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

:laugh2: The funny thing I was never great at styling my daughter's hair as a child. Let's hope that I can make Izzie's hair look decent. I know I'll never have hers look as nice as the pups here.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

*Jodie*

Jodie's first bow hung off the side of her face. Then I bought teeny black rubber bands to practice for pictures. They held her hair well so the bow itself would stay on. That was just for pictures though. Nothing works for Jodie because she and Cotton always roll all over the carpet and chase each other 2 minutes after her hair looks nice. There have been several people who liked the clips Shamamama posted.
EvaE1izabeth, I can't get your link open to see what it is. I'm wondering if anyone else is having that problem. It could just be my temperamental iPad.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

No, I tried the link and can't access it. I love JaJa's picture. Izzie has some shorter hair portions that won't stay smooth down into the bow like JaJa. Izzie's hair sticks out. I am going to try the two band suggestion. Izzie's bow stays in it but on the side sometimes from her running around. 

That's my plan, Teresa, to use the bows for pictures and dress up times like now. Daily, I am thinking about tiny bands or clips. I'll be back working after the holidays although remotely so I won't have that much time to style hair. I barely style mine and thank goodness my students can't see my sweatpants only my shirts.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is Panda's first bow... she looked absolutely ridiculous! LOL! The second photo is with her "devil horns"... also when her face was staining BADLY while she was teething. The third one is Pixel's first bow. 

I don't have a "Kodi's first bow" photo, because he had bangs when he was little and then I grew them out later.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Ty, it took a little bit just to get that. I forgot one detail with the rubber band. I still use cuticle scissors to cut the cheap black rubber bands. They are difficult to get off otherwise. What level do you work with? I was a big chicken and could only handle teenagers. Our nephew has figured out how to motivate middle school students and teach PE from his garage. I guess it’s ok if his students see him in sweatpants😆


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Here is Izzie today. The hair above her eyes is short and sticks out.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Panda does not look ridiculous! Maybe you should try putting Kodi in a bow again. Come on mommy, he might like it. It’s 2020, he could be a mascot for the Dropkick Murphys😅 I’m hilarious-right?


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

You did it! She’s so cute💖


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Teresa, I work with college students (sophomores thru seniors). I'm an academic advisor and surprisingly I hear more complaints from them regarding online learning than anything. 

During the Summer I assisted my colleagues who have the new and freshmen students. Students who were coming straight from high school had fewer challenges online than my continuing students this Fall. I couldn't figure that out. I don't know how enrollment will be this Spring since we will be virtual again. I am glad we have a vaccine but I am sure most college students definitely won't be in the first few phases due to their younger age and better health conditions. So this will be a challenge for those of us in the education field.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here are two more types of claw clips for you to consider ...

the rhinestone kind

the flower kind

Like EvaE1izabeth said, your choice of clip depends largely on the texture of your dog's hair. Shama's hair is fine, so it slips out of the clips easily, especially if it's clean and combed. (The clips stay better if I don't actually comb her hair first, but her hair looks better if I comb it first!)

I didn't like it that I couldn't see Shama's eyes when we were growing out her hair, but now I like it that I can just put a clip in her hair, and we don't have to constantly trip her hair to prevent it from going into her eyes. Are you planning to grow Izzie's hair out or keep her in a puppy cut?

Here's a recent photo with a messy flower clip.

Here are recent photos with the rhinestone clips.

In this thread, you can see photos of her with her hair both up and down.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I am not sure yet. I am more prone to want Izzie's hair longer but this can change. I love dogs with hair. I don't mind the routine combing and brushing to keep the hair mat-free. I guess I'll know more when she gets her adult coat as far as texture.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

I have the rhinestone version, they are pretty under the lights in the kitchen. Although Jodie could do without me moving her around to make them sparkle. The flower ones are cute, I don’t have those. I don’t “need” them but I’ve already covered that a few times. Jodie has so much fur I’ll need 10 at a time, 60 sounds good. 
That’s good that you can work from home Vartina. The vaccine situation precarious right now. Our younger son is ready for classes on-line and I keep telling him to talk to an advisor. I took dozens of classes at the community college for clock hours, before I retired, but I can’t advise him on pursuing production in the gaming industry. He will need a 4 year degree to work at the level he desires. It will definitely be an interesting Spring quarter.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

JaJa said:


> Jodie's first bow hung off the side of her face. Then I bought teeny black rubber bands to practice for pictures. They held her hair well so the bow itself would stay on. That was just for pictures though. Nothing works for Jodie because she and Cotton always roll all over the carpet and chase each other 2 minutes after her hair looks nice. There have been several people who liked the clips Shamamama posted.
> EvaE1izabeth, I can't get your link open to see what it is. I'm wondering if anyone else is having that problem. It could just be my temperamental iPad.


Something was weird about it when I was posting the link both times, but it finally turned blue like the 4th time and I didn't bother testing it.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Here is Izzie today. The hair above her eyes is short and sticks out.


It looks great! I leave the same short hair out most of the time. It grows out eventually! Sometimes I use an extra tiny clear elastic to grab some of it, right between the eyebrows, and then do a clip or elastic right where you have the cute red one. One clip on top of the head is enough so he can see, so it depends on how motivated I feel!

I think I've done my hair maybe 4 times since covid started. I'm a ponytail person now! DD and Sundance get all of the hairstyling attention 

I love that Izzy is sitting so nicely to have her picture taken with the clip! She is so cute!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting the link Shama’s Mama, those flower clips are my favorite for Sundance. But I’m having trouble with links today, and the ones that I bought look exactly like that but they increased in price to $15! I also like them because the set included some cute earth tone colors and I love how they look in Sundance’s coat  

I still use the Goody clips sometimes because I use them myself, so I usually have the little tortoise shell clips around.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Now it’s working EvaE1izabeth, thank you-I think. You and Shamamama need to stop filling up my Amazon cart!😆 I’m glad to know I’m not the only one who spends more time on the dog than myself. I need to practice on Jodie so that’s my excuse. I have no sisters, no daughters and won’t be getting granddaughters. In 1965 I gave my mom explicit instructions to come home from the hospital with a girl. It was an epic fail. Now I have Jodie to torture❣


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Here is Izzie today. The hair above her eyes is short and sticks out.


Oh, I think she looks ADORABLE!!!!! <3


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Thanks for posting the link Shama's Mama, those flower clips are my favorite for Sundance. But I'm having trouble with links today, and the ones that I bought look exactly like that but they increased in price to $15! I also like them because the set included some cute earth tone colors and I love how they look in Sundance's coat


I just did it again, wrote a long reply, clicked post, and lost my post because I was suddenly no longer logged in. Wouldn't you think I would eventually learn?

Anyway, I always find the flower sets come with too many earth tones and not enough colors! We should email to set up a swap! (BTW, anyone who has my email address from the virtual holiday party is encouraged to email me instead of ever using the HF PM feature!)

Years ago, a HF member named Boomana mailed me a bunch of bows! That was so nice! I use them only on very special occasions because I always end up pulling out some of Shama's hairs despite trying to be careful snipping the rubber bands with my rounded tip scissors.

Can anyone tell me, for once and for all, which rubber bands are best for preparing the top knot before putting in a bow? I only have the latex-free ones I bought years ago, but I wonder if latex-containing rubber bands might actually damage hair less?

Now I'm going to copy this post into a Word document before actually posting it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Panda does not look ridiculous! Maybe you should try putting Kodi in a bow again. Come on mommy, he might like it. It's 2020, he could be a mascot for the Dropkick Murphys&#55357;&#56837; I'm hilarious-right?


Well, he had long hair all his life until he was past 10 years old. But when he was young, I thought I didn't want to do the topknot thing. So I tried keeping his face hair cut in "bangs". It really looked awful. He has a cowlick in the middle of his head that sends all "head hair" straight forward. At the same time, it didn't REALLY work to keep the hair out of his eyes for training... he STILL couldn't see.

Then a BUNCH of us on the forum decided to grow out our dogs' bangs all together. We all "toughed it out" as a group, which was kind of fun. We all dealt with the hair in the eyes, trying to get the first top knots in, and then FINALLY being able to keep their hair up all the time. I can say without a doubt, that unless you are going to keep their facial hair cut quite short, they DEFINITELY can see better for training with it tied back well than with bangs cut.

The first two photos below were when he had bangs. The second two are how he spent most of his life... either in double ponies (which I LOVED on him!!!) or more often a single pony, just because it took less time. And now, in his cute puppy cut. I LOVED his glorious coat, but he and I both agree that now that he is older, we'd rather spend our time together on training and snuggling!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Teresa, I work with college students (sophomores thru seniors). I'm an academic advisor and surprisingly I hear more complaints from them regarding online learning than anything.
> 
> During the Summer I assisted my colleagues who have the new and freshmen students. Students who were coming straight from high school had fewer challenges online than my continuing students this Fall. I couldn't figure that out. I don't know how enrollment will be this Spring since we will be virtual again. I am glad we have a vaccine but I am sure most college students definitely won't be in the first few phases due to their younger age and better health conditions. So this will be a challenge for those of us in the education field.


Fauci seems to think that school (including College) won't really look "normal" until fall. And now with this more contagious version on the loose, and I can't even IMAGINE how it's NOT here in the US considering the free movement between the US and GB, (not even CONSIDERING the new/DIFFERENT and ALSO more contagious version that has cropped up, in South Africa now!) we don't even KNOW how that is going to affect things... <sigh>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> I am not sure yet. I am more prone to want Izzie's hair longer but this can change. I love dogs with hair. I don't mind the routine combing and brushing to keep the hair mat-free. I guess I'll know more when she gets her adult coat as far as texture.


I agree. I LOVE the look of long hair, but it depends how much work it is. Kodi's was an OK amount of work (it was a lot when he was blowing coat, but other than that, it was fine) Pixel's was SO matty when she was blowing coat that I decided to cut her down "temporarily"... then she was so danged cute in a puppy cut that we just decided to keep her that way. Panda's coat has ALWAYS been a breeze. So I've never been even tempted to cut her down.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Something was weird about it when I was posting the link both times, but it finally turned blue like the 4th time and I didn't bother testing it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XYGGGNM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_kMS4FbCRGY6DW


These have been THE BEST thing for Panda!!! I used the teeny elastics for years, with a bow over the elastic for cuteness. That worked, and stayed in, but DID take out some hair. She's not hard on her bows, but she has VERY fine hair on her head. When you told us about these at the Zoom party, I was skeptical, because they looked large for Panda's fine hair. But, they're cheap, and I'm always willing to try a new dog hair product... and I have a granddaughter I can always move hair bows on to if they don't work for Panda. (or sometimes just so they are matchy-matchy! LOL!)

I was SOOOO pleasantly surprised!!! Yes, they are a bit bulky for Panda's fine hair, but I just wrap them extra times. And they are SO stretchy that they don't NEED to be super-tight to stay put. And they don't pull out ANY hair!!!

And for those of you who might be closet orchid enthusiasts, they ALSO work GREAT as orchid ties!!! No more buying black knee-highs just to cut them up for orchid ties!!! 

h... And if you want to get "colors" rather than "fur matching ones", you can get those too!:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B08475G7G3/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> Well, he had long hair all his life until he was past 10 years old. But when he was young, I thought I didn't want to do the topknot thing. So I tried keeping his face hair cut in "bangs". It really looked awful. He has a cowlick in the middle of his head that sends all "head hair" straight forward. At the same time, it didn't REALLY work to keep the hair out of his eyes for training... he STILL couldn't see.
> 
> Then a BUNCH of us on the forum decided to grow out our dogs' bangs all together. We all "toughed it out" as a group, which was kind of fun. We all dealt with the hair in the eyes, trying to get the first top knots in, and then FINALLY being able to keep their hair up all the time. I can say without a doubt, that unless you are going to keep their facial hair cut quite short, they DEFINITELY can see better for training with it tied back well than with bangs cut.
> 
> The first two photos below were when he had bangs. The second two are how he spent most of his life... either in double ponies (which I LOVED on him!!!) or more often a single pony, just because it took less time. And now, in his cute puppy cut. I LOVED his glorious coat, but he and I both agree that now that he is older, we'd rather spend our time together on training and snuggling!


Beautiful!!! All those ways.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> He has a cowlick in the middle of his head that sends all "head hair" straight forward.!


I would be curious to know if anyone has a Havanese whose head hair DOESN'T all fall straight forward naturally. Shama's falls STRAIGHT FORWARD. When she was young, I bought some canine hair product so that I could take a picture of her eyes without having her hair tied back. It didn't work too well. (I really should break it out again for a current photo shoot, however, just to see if I can get it to work.)

Here are some photos of her with the hair product in, including a funny one from Halloween one year ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> I would be curious to know if anyone has a Havanese whose head hair DOESN'T all fall straight forward naturally. Shama's falls STRAIGHT FORWARD. When she was young, I bought some canine hair product so that I could take a picture of her eyes without having her hair tied back. It didn't work too well. (I really should break it out again for a current photo shoot, however, just to see if I can get it to work.)
> 
> Here are some photos of her with the hair product in, including a funny one from Halloween one year ...


Well, I DO think SOME are worse than others... I see a lot of Havanese with bangs and long coats (like Whimsy!)who look adorable. And I think I could do that with Panda. Her "bangs" fall forward, but not EVERYTHING on her HEAD!!! Kodi, LITERALLY looked like Cousin "IT"!!!

The first photo is a normal photo WITH his bangs, but looking straight ahead rather than looking up at someone (which, of course, made his hair drop back) The second photo shows HOW MUCH head hair fell forward when he put his head down. Basically, EVERYTHING from behind his ears. Which really made "bangs" useless. The third is his TRUE "Cousin IT" look, with LONG hair, right after a bath! LOL!

I think that Shama has a very lightweight coat, very much like Panda's. I suspect that you could easily shape neat bangs and have the hair stay out of either of their faces. I can leave Panda's hair completely down, and the part that is in front of her face is light enough that she can still see through it. Kodi really, truly couldn't. Not only that, but once it was long, if I left it down, it would get in his food, and his water dish and even get stuck in his mouth. Kodi has a LOT of hair! He doesn't have the dense undercoat of some Havs, but he's still got a lot of hair, and until I cut it, it was very long.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Today, Michele (my breeder) sent Izzie some tiny elastic bands and some barrettes. They seem to stay in Izzie's hair better than her bow which ended up on the side.:smile2: Oh Izzie will definitely sit and pose for you. She likes posing but her mama is not a good photographer. 


I am getting some great ideas from everyone. There seem to be lots of hair accessory options. Thanks. 

I also like the hairstyle with the hair parted and just flowing down. So beautiful.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Kodi is definitely beautiful with long hair and very cute in a puppy cut. Cotton’s hair has tight curls when it’s short so it doesn’t lay nicely, in a puppy cut, like Kodi’s. People frequently ask if he’s part poodle. It’s possible since we got him from HRI and all they knew was he began life in a puppy mill in Missouri. 
Now, for the love of God, would you people stop posting Amazon links?! Thanks a lot Karen, now I know the ones I ordered from EvaE1izabeth’s link comes in a larger bag of assorted colors. Let’s see, when our roles were reversed I believe you posted this icon, she should have her fingers in her ears though. :lalala:


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh, I didn’t see page 4! Can you teach Kodi to bark out Yellow Submarine? 
Shama’s stunning and funny. I guess it’s mama who’s the comedian.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> The second photo shows HOW MUCH head hair fell forward when he put his head down. Basically, EVERYTHING from behind his ears. Which really made "bangs" useless. The third is his TRUE "Cousin IT" look, with LONG hair, right after a bath! LOL!


Sundance is the same way! Although Kodi's part is so clean, Sundance has a huge pouf that fall completely in his face. Your pictures remind me I really need to take pictures of Sundance after his bath, before I put his hair up. It's so fun to see the different styles Kodi had over the years, I want to be able to look back the same way and enjoy The Styles of Sundance!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> These have been THE BEST thing for Panda!!! I used the teeny elastics for years, with a bow over the elastic for cuteness. That worked, and stayed in, but DID take out some hair. She's not hard on her bows, but she has VERY fine hair on her head. When you told us about these at the Zoom party, I was skeptical, because they looked large for Panda's fine hair. But, they're cheap, and I'm always willing to try a new dog hair product... and I have a granddaughter I can always move hair bows on to if they don't work for Panda. (or sometimes just so they are matchy-matchy! LOL!)
> 
> I was SOOOO pleasantly surprised!!! Yes, they are a bit bulky for Panda's fine hair, but I just wrap them extra times. And they are SO stretchy that they don't NEED to be super-tight to stay put. And they don't pull out ANY hair!!!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad! I really thought they might be too heavy for your Hav's hair, too, because in pictures they seem to have such silky, fine coats. I just love that they don't break hair.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> The second two are how he spent most of his life... either in double ponies (which I LOVED on him!!!) or more often a single pony, just because it took less time.


I love double ponies, too. I think it's because when it's parted that way, it follows the natural way the hair grows and frames the face.

I thought I would always keep Sundance in a puppy cut, but I can't believe how much I love him long. DH doesn't like it as much as I do, he likes him short. I think we may do both over the years.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Can anyone tell me, for once and for all, which rubber bands are best for preparing the top knot before putting in a bow? I only have the latex-free ones I bought years ago, but I wonder if latex-containing rubber bands might actually damage hair less?


I have wondered the same thing. I also wonder if the clear bands from the grooming places are the same as the human elastics I buy for Sundance. I buy the ones that specifically say "no damage," but they're for human hair so I'm not sure it means much. I might try polybands next time I order clear bands. I had some but they were too big, over an inch. They stretch out but aren't elastic, which also means they aren't as sticky so the hair doesn't get tangled around it as much. I have a huge supply of clear elastics but most of the time I use the nylon stretchy bands now.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I was able to access it. I just ordered the magenta colored bands.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Well, I DO think SOME are worse than others... I see a lot of Havanese with bangs and long coats (like Whimsy!)who look adorable. And I think I could do that with Panda. Her "bangs" fall forward, but not EVERYTHING on her HEAD!!! Kodi, LITERALLY looked like Cousin "IT"!!!
> 
> I love everyones Christmas pictures! I understand exactly what your saying about Cousin "It" Here's our fluffy pillow. :grin2:


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Your girls look so adorable. I wish Desi were a female so I could put his hair in bows:laugh2:. His first haircut was a little too short on top so now he has stick up hair. We have a way to go letting it grow out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Today, Michele (my breeder) sent Izzie some tiny elastic bands and some barrettes. They seem to stay in Izzie's hair better than her bow which ended up on the side.:smile2: Oh Izzie will definitely sit and pose for you. She likes posing but her mama is not a good photographer.
> 
> I am getting some great ideas from everyone. There seem to be lots of hair accessory options. Thanks.
> 
> I also like the hairstyle with the hair parted and just flowing down. So beautiful.


There are lots of hair accessory options so we can keep spending lots of money on them... I just bought the cute sparkly clips Annie uses for Shama. They arrived already today! Panda is wearing one, on top of her tie, and it looks adorable, Pixels says No [email protected]#$% way! And that was NOT a word fit for publication in the middle there! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Kodi is definitely beautiful with long hair and very cute in a puppy cut. Cotton's hair has tight curls when it's short so it doesn't lay nicely, in a puppy cut, like Kodi's. People frequently ask if he's part poodle. It's possible since we got him from HRI and all they knew was he began life in a puppy mill in Missouri.
> Now, for the love of God, would you people stop posting Amazon links?! Thanks a lot Karen, now I know the ones I ordered from EvaE1izabeth's link comes in a larger bag of assorted colors. Let's see, when our roles were reversed I believe you posted this icon, she should have her fingers in her ears though. :lalala:


LOL! Hey, they are CHRISTMAS PRESENTS, right?!?! 

And it's entirely po
ossible (PROBABLE) that puppy mill or not, that Cotton is purebred Havanese, even if not WELL bred Havanese. There is DEFINITELY a "curly gene" in Havanese. Most serious breeders have removed those dogs from their gene pools, since it's easy to test for, and their coats, as you know, are hard to deal with. But they are still floating around out there... just like short hairs. If you don't test for them, they can crop up! It does NOT mean the dog is a poodle cross!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Oh, I didn't see page 4! Can you teach Kodi to bark out Yellow Submarine?
> Shama's stunning and funny. I guess it's mama who's the comedian.


I am not TEACHING that dog to bark ANYTHING!!! He spends WAY too much time barking as it is!!! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Sundance is the same way! Although Kodi's part is so clean, Sundance has a huge pouf that fall completely in his face. Your pictures remind me I really need to take pictures of Sundance after his bath, before I put his hair up. It's so fun to see the different styles Kodi had over the years, I want to be able to look back the same way and enjoy The Styles of Sundance!


I DO love taking pictures of him! He is SUCH a pretty dog! Here is one I came across while looking for something else today. It almost melted my heart. I love this boy SOOOO much!!! He is still adorable, but he was SO STUNNING when he was younger!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I'm so glad! I really thought they might be too heavy for your Hav's hair, too, because in pictures they seem to have such silky, fine coats. I just love that they don't break hair.


I do have to wind them around and around, so it makes a big "pole". LOL! But I can fiddle with it and get it to lie flat along her head and it looks quite respectable. I don't think I'd use it for a trial, but for every day, the advantages of it NOT removing any hair definitely make them worth the extra bulkiness!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I have wondered the same thing. I also wonder if the clear bands from the grooming places are the same as the human elastics I buy for Sundance. I buy the ones that specifically say "no damage," but they're for human hair so I'm not sure it means much. I might try polybands next time I order clear bands. I had some but they were too big, over an inch. They stretch out but aren't elastic, which also means they aren't as sticky so the hair doesn't get tangled around it as much. I have a huge supply of clear elastics but most of the time I use the nylon stretchy bands now.


The problem for me is that the ones I like best come from a dog show company that is out of business now. So I'm going to have to be on the hunt when I run out of these. (fortunately, I still have a lot) I know a lot of Shih Tzu people use the bands kids use on braces.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> krandall said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I DO think SOME are worse than others... I see a lot of Havanese with bangs and long coats (like Whimsy!)who look adorable. And I think I could do that with Panda. Her "bangs" fall forward, but not EVERYTHING on her HEAD!!! Kodi, LITERALLY looked like Cousin "IT"!!!
> ...


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

*Pretty girl? Boy?*

You're too funny Karen! Kodi's pics are beautiful. Cotton has definitely acted like a Havanese since the day he came home. He brought JoJo out of his depression instantly when we all met in the parking lot. "He's all yours, you're going to have a good life Cotton." Ironically, he has given "us" a good life. We love our little snow angel.
I got my clips an hour ago-2 days early. The bow I chose is a wave to Shama. The 2nd pic is Cotton, I included that for you Faithb. They're dark blue and the background kind of looks likes macho antlers. The flowers on the clips and the wall really help. I think what is clear is the exuberant joy they are displaying for the whole experience of hair accessories.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> You're too funny Karen! Kodi's pics are beautiful. Cotton has definitely acted like a Havanese since the day he came home. He brought JoJo out of his depression instantly when we all met in the parking lot. "He's all yours, you're going to have a good life Cotton." Ironically, he has given "us" a good life. We love our little snow angel.
> I got my clips an hour ago-2 days early. The bow I chose is a wave to Shama. The 2nd pic is Cotton, I included that for you Faithb. They're dark blue and the background kind of looks likes macho antlers. The flowers on the clips and the wall really help. I think what is clear is the exuberant joy they are displaying for the whole experience of hair accessories.


LOL! I love it!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> I think that Shama has a very lightweight coat, very much like Panda's. I suspect that you could easily shape neat bangs and have the hair stay out of either of their faces. I can leave Panda's hair completely down, and the part that is in front of her face is light enough that she can still see through it. Kodi really, truly couldn't. Not only that, but once it was long, if I left it down, it would get in his food, and his water dish and even get stuck in his mouth. Kodi has a LOT of hair! He doesn't have the dense undercoat of some Havs, but he's still got a lot of hair, and until I cut it, it was very long.


Yes, it does seem that Shama can see through her hair even when it's in front of her eyes. It's not thick.

Maybe someday we'll try the bangs like Whimsy has.

The unfortunate thing about Shama is that while she'll cooperate much of the time, she also fusses with her clips a lot, to the point where she manages to PULL OUT THE PRECIOUS HAIR FROM THE TOP OF HER HEAD. This makes me sad. The crazy thing is that, while we see her walking back and forth outside her pen rubbing her head along the bars of her pen, and while we see her rubbing her head like crazy on her big pillow or on the recliner, we never find big clumps of hair. Recently, we were pleased to see that her growing out hair was about an inch long, and then we did our photo shoot for the Merry Christmas 2020 thread using four of the metal jewel claw clips ... Then yesterday, we noticed a brand new bald spot!

BTW, a friend who owns poodles gave me the tip to never pull hair tight before putting on a binder or putting in a clip. Instead you should loosen it a bit so it is less irritating to the dog. Despite my best efforts to not irritate Shama, she sometimes resists wearing her clips, and she sometimes tears out her hair!

I am definitely getting the bands EvaE1izabeth recommended.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> I DO love taking pictures of him! He is SUCH a pretty dog! Here is one I came across while looking for something else today. It almost melted my heart. I love this boy SOOOO much!!! He is still adorable, but he was SO STUNNING when he was younger!!!


I could look at photos of Kodi all day long. I can't get over how different he looks in his puppy cut. I would never guess his age.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

JaJa said:


> I got my clips an hour ago-2 days early. The bow I chose is a wave to Shama. The 2nd pic is Cotton, I included that for you Faithb. They're dark blue and the background kind of looks likes macho antlers. The flowers on the clips and the wall really help. I think what is clear is the exuberant joy they are displaying for the whole experience of hair accessories.


Great photos, and hilarious post!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

The thought occurred to me that I should perhaps exhaust all the options in my Shama hair accessories bag before purchasing the binders that EvaE1izabeth recommended. I discovered that I'd purchased these at some point (in a Walgreens or Target or the like, not online) so gave them a try. They were hard to work with as they don't stretch out very much. (Compare to the colorful version of the EvaE1izabeth binders that Karen mentioned - look at the picture of how stretchy they are!) I put two of them in Shama's hair at 9 AM yesterday, and, to my great surprise, she didn't try to get them out AT ALL!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Then, fast forward to 9:30 PM, and they were still in and looking pretty good ...

My conclusion is that I can maybe alternate between clips and top knots now that I'm realizing I don't have to use rubber bands and that I might not have to damage Shama's hair to have top knots. (Three strands of hair came out with this band because she JERKED just as I was finishing my careful removal ...)

I do plan to buy the colorful version of the EvaE1izabeth recommended bands ...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I don’t think I’ll ever get over how cute Shama is! I love how those make her top knot so perky and happy! It reminds me of cute Cindy Lou Who in the Grinch movie. 

Those look like a great size. They look like mini versions of the kind DD uses for ponytails. If that’s what they’re like, I could see them both being useful. For instance, the Scunci elastics DD has hold tightly (without pulling) and don’t fall out when she’s exercising. Sometimes she sleeps with a nylon kind, like the ones I buy for Sundance, since her hair is long, because it keeps it from getting as tangled. It wouldn’t be as comfortable with a regular hair tie. I really like having a couple of options I can use at different times and in different situations. And I bet some work better in different types of coats. The nice thing about all of these is they aren’t very expensive, but the downside is they last a long time so that means keeping them organized! Or sharing the extras!

DS does love to use the little clips as fidgets when he’s watching tv. I have to keep my favorites carefully hidden, lol. 

Sundance does paw at clips more, even if I know they’re comfortable, but he usually stops after a few minutes. I think he can just feel them more. He doesn’t paw at the nylon band unless it’s too tight, but I do the same thing where I put it in and then tug it back a tiny bit to make sure it’s not pulling anywhere.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

If Shama is more comfortable with the Scunci bands, the nylon ones are even softer. The only thing is Shama is so small, they might be big. I should check the size against a quarter for your comparison!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I am going to look for those Scunci bands tomorrow. I think those are the mini kind. They should work great for me since I'll be back working and I won't have time to style Izzie's hair in the mornings and prep for work.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I have nothing of value to add but my daughter and I have been squealing with delight at how cute your Havababies look with their hair accessories! 

(As an aside, I finally told my kids that we were on a waitlist for a Havababy...my daughter cried tears of happiness even though I was clear that we had a long wait ahead of us...and I finally showed them pics of all the fur babies on here!)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

How old is your daughter? I would have LOVED looking at pictures like those found on this forum (and on Instagram!) when I was a kid. There are tons of photos to view. Personally, I've taken a TON of photos of Shama and posted them to this forum since I figured the people here would be more interested in seeing them than the average person. Feel free to look at any of the threads I started. Also, if you're on Instagram, there are SO MANY Havanese accounts! I'm following nearly 1,000! I never would have believed there could be that many Havanese Instagram accounts, but they're all over the world!

Looking forward to getting to know you better!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

My daughter is eight years old and my son is eleven years old. They are already negotiating potential names and whose room the puppy will eventually sleep in. I told them both that I have a feeling the puppy will be making the ultimate decision. :laugh2:


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

We didn’t find a quarter until it was dark outside, lol. Apparently we don’t have much change anymore, other than a huge jar of pennies. The band is almost exactly the size of the quarter. DD was my hand model and held it relaxed in the one pic and stretched out in the other for a good scientific comparison


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

*They're here!*

EvaE1izabeth, i received my hair bands tonight and they're great! Jodie rubbed her face everywhere like a cat but it stayed in place. I did not think it would nearly as well as it did. I ordered white from your link and now I'm waiting for the assorted package from Karen's link. In both pictures below Jodie has the hair band I just received with the rhinestone hair clips that Shama posted and Karen and I purchased and LOVE. So Karen, what happened to? :lalala:
[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8, your posts are great. It's sooooo hard to wait as an adult let alone a kid, it will be worth it though! Welcome to the forum, if you have questions or want to look at pictures this is the place to be!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

THE ULTIMATE COMBO! Bands and clips! Beautiful, JaJa!

Thanks for the pictures, EvaE1izabeth and DD! The stretch factor is important!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> EvaE1izabeth, i received my hair bands tonight and they're great! Jodie rubbed her face everywhere like a cat but it stayed in place. I did not think it would nearly as well as it did. I ordered white from your link and now I'm waiting for the assorted package from Karen's link. In both pictures below Jodie has the hair band I just received with the rhinestone hair clips that Shama posted and Karen and I purchased and LOVE. So Karen, what happened to? :lalala:
> [email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8, your posts are great. It's sooooo hard to wait as an adult let alone a kid, it will be worth it though! Welcome to the forum, if you have questions or want to look at pictures this is the place to be!


I got my clips too!!! I love them! They are so pretty! But I can't post photos direct from my phone... they are too big for the forum to allow. So I have to down-size them thru LR, and just haven't gotten around to it because I'm in the middle of a different project! I will!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, here is Panda with her new clips! I tried them with and without bands. They didn't stay in long without a band underneath. I don't think she liked the feel. (even though it looked adorable!) With a band under it, I don't think she can feel, it at all.

(sorry she's a little greasy looking... bath badly needed! LOL!)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Yay! 

Last week I was combing Sundance after his bath and it was a nightmare. I finished his back and head and started on his stomach and said offhand, “How did get so bad this week?” DH responded, “Oh, I forgot, we’re out of conditioner. 

I knew I was due to order gallons soon, but it really should have lasted longer, and now they’re out of stock. But at least my small bottles arrives today so Sundance can have a bath and we’ll see how the grooming goes. I have been wanting to play around with the clips and stuff during winter break but it might take a few days to get his coat under control!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Yay!
> 
> Last week I was combing Sundance after his bath and it was a nightmare. I finished his back and head and started on his stomach and said offhand, "How did get so bad this week?" DH responded, "Oh, I forgot, we're out of conditioner.
> 
> I knew I was due to order gallons soon, but it really should have lasted longer, and now they're out of stock. But at least my small bottles arrives today so Sundance can have a bath and we'll see how the grooming goes. I have been wanting to play around with the clips and stuff during winter break but it might take a few days to get his coat under control!


I don't know if it works on Sundance, but I know that if I run out of product on my guys (or <ehem> more likely, leave them HOME when we go on vacation  ) My (VERY EXPENSIVE) Aveda conditioner works MARVELOUSLY on them.  So if you run out of dog stuff, it wouldn't hurt to try some of your own or DD's in a pinch!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> I don't know if it works on Sundance, but I know that if I run out of product on my guys (or <ehem> more likely, leave them HOME when we go on vacation  ) My (VERY EXPENSIVE) Aveda conditioner works MARVELOUSLY on them.  So if you run out of dog stuff, it wouldn't hurt to try some of your own or DD's in a pinch!


Oh DH used Bumble and Bumble, and he used the rest of it, probably an 1/8 of a bottle (and it's concentrated) so when I took a shower I washed my hair and then realized the conditioner was empty! I have used human conditioner on Sundance in a pinch and it usually works pretty well, he just gets dirty faster, probably because of all of the silicone. But this one was awful. I think DH thought he needed to use more but it's a terrible formulation for dogs! I thought about washing him again, but I was worried about making it worse.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting the adorable pictures of Panda, Karen! I tried putting a bejeweled clip on top of the pink bands, but I couldn't get the same angle as without the bands, and it made it hard to actually see the rhinestones from the front. I will try again with the new bands.

Speaking of that, DH just ordered the bands Karen mentioned, and THEN I noticed they are a different brand from the ones EvaE1izabeth recommended! Care to become a hand model for the stretch factor, Karen? Or maybe Dave would volunteer? (Actually, Amazon shows the stretch, but don't tell Dave, and see what he says, OK?)

All that to say, I may have to make another "trip" to Amazon to get the colored ones. Heather, how are yours working out?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

The ones I use are “blonde” and they are nylon/spandex. I was specifically looking for a softer, fabric type band that was neutral. Bright colors are easier to find and fun, so I have a lot of them. Sometimes I want them to blend in, especially if I part it down the middle and use 4 bands. I don’t think they are that different from the multi colored packages, although those say they are cotton/spandex. When I first considered it, I thought maybe the cotton wouldn’t shrink back up as much, but cotton terry hair bands retain their shape. My guess is that the nylon/spandex are manufactured by a company that also manufactures hosiery, and that’s why they’re available in those particular colors that are harder to find elsewhere.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

I ordered the bag of assorted colors also. Mine is supposed to arrive on Thursday. I wanted both bags of colored bands but noticed the same difference that you posted EvaE1izabeth. I hadn't thought about a possible connection to a hosiery company. You are quite the clever smarty pants😋


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> The ones I use are "blonde" and they are nylon/spandex. I was specifically looking for a softer, fabric type band that was neutral. Bright colors are easier to find and fun, so I have a lot of them. Sometimes I want them to blend in, especially if I part it down the middle and use 4 bands. I don't think they are that different from the multi colored packages, although those say they are cotton/spandex. When I first considered it, I thought maybe the cotton wouldn't shrink back up as much, but cotton terry hair bands retain their shape. My guess is that the nylon/spandex are manufactured by a company that also manufactures hosiery, and that's why they're available in those particular colors that are harder to find elsewhere.


They say cotton in one place and nylon in another, which confused me... I think they are nylon, though. They feel just like the ones you first told me about. I can't feel anything "cottony" about them. I think it's poor translation from the Chinese...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> They say cotton in one place and nylon in another, which confused me... I think they are nylon, though. They feel just like the ones you first told me about. I can't feel anything "cottony" about them. I think it's poor translation from the Chinese...


I noticed in another listing that looks the same that they list all 3! I think it's possible they're using the words as adjectives for search terms instead of listing them as actual fabric content. They do look the same to me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I noticed in another listing that looks the same that they list all 3! I think it's possible they're using the words as adjectives for search terms instead of listing them as actual fabric content. They do look the same to me.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Those translations are always an epic fail! Sheesh, at least try people, it gives my teacher brain an awful migraine! Okay Teresa, breeeeath... I'm back. I've discovered that many products look similar even though the seller names are different. I've ordered 2 of the same items from different sellers and when I get them they are identical. I've never noticed it on big ticket items but definitely with lower priced items like we get for our babies. I guess Thursday I'll know about these hair bands.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I mean I was actively searching for any differences, just in case, and that was all I could find. Can’t wait to see more pictures of cute hair styles!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

*I'm loving these hair accessories!*

Hi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She is such a luscious color!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Such a beautiful color. I love her pretty hairstyle!!! What is her coloring called?


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Ty! The majority of Jodie is referred to as silvering. She was mostly black as a young puppy. That is normal for dogs with the silvering gene. Jodie has 2 copies (versus one) which is why she changed so rapidly on most of her body. She had 2 siblings that are still mostly black. They all have black pigment (nose, lips, eye rims) though. Coloring is quite the rabbit hole and goes back to high school biology. The one disadvantage with Jodie is that the silver colored hair is dryer and rougher. Chris Christensen Miracle Repair and Miracle Moisture line really helps though and makes the rest of her hair feel like satin. 
It will be fun to see Izzie in hair accessories as she grows❣


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

JaJa said:


> Coloring is quite the rabbit hole and goes back to high school biology.


DS was out of school for several months during a genetics unit in elementary school. When I started researching curriculum enhancement materials to help him learn at home, I quickly discovered that everything I learned about genetics in school was a lie! It was kind of devastating.

It is such a fascinating rabbit hole, though!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh no, all those fruit fly experiments were a farce?😱 Can you direct me to current sources? I'm an old dog but I can still learn new things😋


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, Jodie is gorgeous! It doesn't look like she has ever pulled the hair out of the top of her head, unlike some little dogs I know ...


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Guess again!😅 Jodie knots her hair all the time, right now it's pretty thin. Normally, she has copious amounts of hair so that helps camouflage the shorter ones. She and Cotton roll around the carpet on and off all day! If Cotton doesn't respond to her cajoling she talks to him and talks and talks and then louder and louder... I've taught the dogs not to yip and Jodie sounds like she weighs 50 pounds when she woofs which is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

I am so jealous of all your girls and their pretty hairstyles! They are all so pretty with or without their bling.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Faith, IMHO, you could put any accessories you wanted in Desi's hair. Maybe you'd rather go with bow ties, however. Here's one website, but what I find odd is that they don't show pictures of dogs wearing the ties!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

JaJa said:


> Oh no, all those fruit fly experiments were a farce?&#128561; Can you direct me to current sources? I'm an old dog but I can still learn new things&#128523;


Haha, I don't remember those experiments. You might have learned more about genetics than Punnett squares to begin with so maybe you wouldn't have been surprised! I remember telling people when DS was little that his birth defects aren't genetic, because that's what I was told. However, several studies have shown that his birth defects are absolutely genetic, it's just not as simple as a Punnett square. Beyond that, it's way too confusing for me to understand! Since I'm adopted, this was fascinating to me, even though I wasn't particularly interested in science. I clearly remember doing a lab where we gathered data on our classmates and our parents regarding eye color. But even eye color is actually more complex! When this came up with DS, DH broke the news to me that the earlobe thing involves multiple alleles.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

are there any hair styles for boys? There is no way the men in my house will let me put a ponytail on Fezzik/Pippin when he gets hair long enough.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

DH has completely come around on this. At first he didn’t really like topknots, either, but he loves being able to see his face. Even when DD was little I was more likely use a blue bow in her hair instead of a pink one. Blue clips made her hair sort of glow! I don’t care about other people’s ideas of how things should look (unless it’s a really embarrassing Qtip haircut), it just makes me happy to see things that I find fun or attractive. I don’t put pink bows on Sundance because he looks fantastic in dark green clips or a blue bow tie, or blonde hair elastics. But if I had a pink hair clip I loved and I wanted to use it, no one in my family could stop me, even if they wanted to, lol. I don’t see them tying up his topknot every day  Plus I don’t think Sundance cares at all if people guess his gender right or wrong based on his hair, or if people think we’re crazy people with a floofy dog we dress up and style. He just loves the attention when they say how cute he is!

You do whatever you think is cute and makes you happy! That being said, I do really love the topknot, side braids, or double pigtails with the hair matching elastics because they frame Sundance’s face, and it remains the focus.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> You do whatever you think is cute and makes you happy! That being said, I do really love the topknot, side braids, or double pigtails with the hair matching elastics because they frame Sundance's face, and it remains the focus.


I'm feeling like I need more pictures of Sundance ...


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh jeez EvaE1izabeth you're so great😆 I also would have to draw the line at a Qtip haircut. I compare colors on men to the wild peacock, no pun intended-ok maybe a little.
You could put pictures around the house of dog accessories that are over the top and then acquiesce with an earth tone. Of course when I did it, it became humorous. The Rock (Dwayne Johnson) has no issues posing with his little Frenchies. I know none of the males in my family are going to tell him he's a wimp. Could the pics below be an alternative? I googled hair styles for male dogs, and specifically Havanese, but didn't find much-sorry.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> I just did it again, wrote a long reply, clicked post, and lost my post because I was suddenly no longer logged in. Wouldn't you think I would eventually learn?
> 
> Anyway, I always find the flower sets come with too many earth tones and not enough colors! We should email to set up a swap! (BTW, anyone who has my email address from the virtual holiday party is encouraged to email me instead of ever using the HF PM feature!)
> 
> ...


Better Yet... Put it in a Word document first. Then Copy & Paste. I try to do that if I know the post might be long, but often forget. :Cry:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> are there any hair styles for boys? There is no way the men in my house will let me put a ponytail on Fezzik/Pippin when he gets hair long enough.


You can just do bangs, but a pony without a bow or sparkles is still boyish. Kodi called it his Steven Seagal look.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> I'm feeling like I need more pictures of Sundance ...


I've been trying to get a picture the last few days of this funny thing he does when he really needs to go out. He stands and waits so nicely, no pawing or excitement, but he stands with his face right in the corner of the glass door, like as close as he can get to the outside. He has done it for a long time, but it just struck me as really funny recently. Does anyone else's dog do that? Hopefully I can get a picture of it soon, he doesn't do it every time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Not mine, but it sounds adorable! Need pictures!!! <3


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

JoJo does that but it's due to the dementia, he just waits patiently for one of us, usually Jodie, to get to the door. Karen's right, we need some pictures so we can analyze the situation.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I've been trying to get a picture the last few days of this funny thing he does when he really needs to go out. He stands and waits so nicely, no pawing or excitement, but he stands with his face right in the corner of the glass door, like as close as he can get to the outside. He has done it for a long time, but it just struck me as really funny recently. Does anyone else's dog do that? Hopefully I can get a picture of it soon, he doesn't do it every time.


Shama scratches like a maniac. Does not stand motionless. :flypig:

PS Remember the flying pig represents a heart for me ...


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> Kodi called it his Steven Seagal look.


ound:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here Shama is in the band Karen recommended. It was nice and stretchy. I only had to twist it three times, and it seems to be holding. She doesn't seem to mind having it in. She hasn't rubbed her head on anything to get it out. Thanks for the recommendation! I'm satisfied!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just wondering what is the name of the hair bands? It's difficult to see on the bag.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Here Shama is in the band Karen recommended. It was nice and stretchy. I only had to twist it three times, and it seems to be holding. She doesn't seem to mind having it in. She hasn't rubbed her head on anything to get it out. Thanks for the recommendation! I'm satisfied!


She looks adorable!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Heather's said:


> Just wondering what is the name of the hair bands? It's difficult to see on the bag.


This is the brand: Qarwayoc. Unlike any word I've ever seen before!

I should have said that Karen mentioned these bands in post 29 of this thread.

Here's the link to them in Amazon.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

That's the bag I have! Shama is darling as always💜


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

*Multiple*

Jodie needs more help than Shama. This should do the trick.

...or NOT&#128516;


----------

